# Clothing woes



## peekaboo (Jun 8, 2005)

I love clothes but since I had my daughter I seem to have 2 wardrobes..the before and maternity wear. It was just easier to throw something on when I was pregnant. Now I have to go buy things that fit me and my body has changed. I want my boobs back lol. I just feel like I am stuck in a rut. I don't even know where to start and feel overwhelmed by all that is out there. My pants and skirts fit alright but need a little help in the top/bra department. Any ideas for smaller bras/cute tops?


----------



## peekaboo (Jun 8, 2005)

Yes, tops for summer-sorry Charmaine..the heat!


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 8, 2005)

I know how you feel ,dont worry it about ,my daughter is two and i am just now losing the weight this year.I was in a rut for a long time.But there are alot of cute tops you can wear if your smaller chested,because alot of stuff looks better on small chests.Try express or new york and company,or bebe,they have very cute tops.


----------



## peekaboo (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks NYdoll! I will probably pick up the usual tanks and t-shirts but will maybe go stateside and take a look there..I always seem to find so much stuff.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *peekaboo* Thanks NYdoll! I will probably pick up the usual tanks and t-shirts but will maybe go stateside and take a look there..I always seem to find so much stuff. no prob,I know your frustration first hand,


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome post Charmaine,funny stuff


----------



## peekaboo (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks for the article Charmaine, it gave me some tips and a giggle!


----------

